
Screen Shot of Truemors: Guy Kawasaki's Rumor Service - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/08/screen-shot-of-truemors-guy-kawasakis-rumor-service/
======
startupper
The beginning of the end of Web 2.0. Sigh.

------
leisuresuit
How is this site any different than a typical forum?

~~~
mynameishere
I'm told that it's awesome. Vote up to substantiate this assertion.

------
whacked_new
wow, am i looking at a socialmoth/overhear.us competitor with extra sending
facilities?

perhaps this vindicates the business model based around instant gossip. for
those who haven't seen it before, check out boredat.net. it's like socialmoth
for colleges, albeit it significantly predates socialmoth.

